# Speaking of bite training.... another video



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Salisbury Police address K-9 policy after questionable video surfaces


*Warning: Viewer discretion is advised* SALISBURY, N.C. (FOX 46 CHARLOTTE) – Salisbury Police Chief Jerry Stokes addressed the department’s K-9 policy on Tuesday after a video surfaced showin…




www.fox46.com





The saddest part of this to me is that the handler says something that sounds like "heel" or "here" and I think that is why the dog comes out of the vehicle. Obviously he didnt want the dog to come out then. When he yells at it it immediately drowns and does not move while he hooks it up. 

This looks very very sad to me. Looks like an honest mistake from the dog being punished very harshly.


----------



## Bella99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow. No words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> The saddest part of this to me is that the handler says something that sounds like "heel" or "here" and I think that is why the dog comes out of the vehicle. Obviously he didnt want the dog to come out then. When he yells at it it immediately drowns and does not move while he hooks it up.
> 
> This looks very very sad to me. Looks like an honest mistake from the dog being punished very harshly.


I thought he called the dog. I had to watch it twice, unfortunately. I agree that it looks like a completely honest mistake by the dog and it immediately stopped and dropped when he yelled. It then attempted to appease him by it's body language which likely indicates its not the first time it's dealt with this and could explain the miscommunication in the first place if it was anticipating to avoid punishment. 
That said, no matter the offense that was not a correction but blatant abuse. The "it's all good. No witnesses" comment tells me this is routine and accepted.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I could barely watch it once. Wow - how can anyone treat any animal like that.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought he called the dog. I had to watch it twice, unfortunately. I agree that it looks like a completely honest mistake by the dog and it immediately stopped and dropped when he yelled. It then attempted to appease him by it's body language which likely indicates its not the first time it's dealt with this and could explain the miscommunication in the first place if it was anticipating to avoid punishment.
> That said, no matter the offense that was not a correction but blatant abuse. The "it's all good. No witnesses" comment tells me this is routine and accepted.


I thought he called the dog too...I cant tell what he actually says. But I feel certain the dog also thought he called him. So I just don't understand at all why the handler acted like this.

Such a shame. 

We need police....we need k9s, we need balanced training. And stuff like this is gut wrenching and on top of that it is fodder for the bunny huggers to outlaw everything.

And how many dogs are out there putting their lives on the line and being treated like this behind the scenes?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

That's disgusting.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I thought he called the dog too...I cant tell what he actually says. But I feel certain the dog also thought he called him. So I just don't understand at all why the handler acted like this.
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. It erodes the public's confidence that police dogs are treated well and with respect. It is definitely eroding my trust.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The deal is that the dogs job is to have their partners back. Does anyone really think that type of handling will produce that? If this is the best that can be done for handling and training then having the dogs becomes pointless. Force will only get you so far. When push comes to shove the animal that is holding on to your survival better at least like you.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Not to mention harshly correcting the dog after walking up and leashing it is going to teach the dog that even its handler calmly walking up to put a leash on means it might get hit/choked/whipped. That can lead to the dog biting out of fear next time it's getting leashed and which will probably result in even harsher corrections for the dog and the cycle just continues.... 

Then cue justifications from the police department on how this is a hard dog and needs to have harsh corrections to make sure it doesn't hurt its handler, blah blah blah. 🤮


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

dog see bad guy in blue protection suit, both cop/suited guy goes towards each other so WHAT DID YOU EXPECT STUPID COP-poor canine OFFICER thought you were in trouble(hope canine OFFICER does NOT come to your protection with the REAL thing). BAD cop chokes the dog then hangs the dog by the neck dragging it towards then slams the poor dog against the vehicle so-thats IS NOT CORRECTION IN ANY ONE BOOK SUPERVISORS-NOTHING TO LOOK INTO its plain as day, canine OFFICER was beaten- THIS IS POWER/ANGER ISSUES(just like how they treat the people they are suppose to serve and protect) THAT YOUR BAD COPS ARE DISPLAYING=ATTEMPTED MURDER OF THAT POLICE OFFICER-THAT BAD COP SHOULD DO LIFE IN PRISON FOR CHOKING THAT CANINE OFFICER !!!!!!!!!! all cops who abuse hit/choke/drag etc should get life in prison for assaulting an officer-YES CANINES ARE POLICE OFFICERS!!!!! sorry but yes I am mad. POLICE SHOULD NO LONGER HAVE CANINES- the humans should do ALL the bad/dangerous stuff themselves.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

The worst part about this is that the police chief made an excuse for this officers criminal behavior. Honestly the department shouldn't even have dogs if the people running it can't distinguish between a correction and abuse. Next they'll be perplexed about why the dog is handler aggressive. They would rather waste the 20K on ruining the dog then be honest and hold their own accountable.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

People often assume that because someone is a police dog handler, they are competent. There is plenty of crappy police dog handlers and training out there.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

alarming out of context? The officer lost his temper and took it out on the dog.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

This is terrible! Swung the dog around over his shoulder like a garbage bag...


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Shameful behavior. I wish the Police Chief would just admit the abuse (or "harsh correction") and address the problem instead of covering it up. Things like this diminish my respect for the police officers who are supposedly the examples of justice and competency, as @Chip Blasiole said.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Effing idiots, and the '*****'s' that did not speak up and stop this idiot are just as guilty! That cop should be on the beach, his K9 taken away from him, and then put on patrol in the crappiest area, without access to a dog.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

It's people like this who give other k9 officers and police in general a bad rep. That poor dog though he heard a command and complied only to be brutally punished. I hope that dog is taken from that handler and that person be punished for his actions.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the dog and handler were separated. The dog recovered and has gone on to work with a different officer. I didn't read or hear what happened to the human officer or those covering for him by turning off cameras.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

At least, presumably, one of the officers did record this video and report the incident, albeit maybe anonymously.


----------



## Jynnifer lol (Mar 5, 2021)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Salisbury Police address K-9 policy after questionable video surfaces
> 
> 
> *Warning: Viewer discretion is advised* SALISBURY, N.C. (FOX 46 CHARLOTTE) – Salisbury Police Chief Jerry Stokes addressed the department’s K-9 policy on Tuesday after a video surfaced showin…
> ...


I agree and for them to be worried about the cameras being on and at the beginning when he picked him up by his neck with the lease one of the REMOVED BY MODERATOR says "we're good, no witnesses".... That says it all...

NO SWEARING PLEASE,

David
Mod team


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

That's terrible, I couldn't watch it twice. The forces of throwing the dog over his shoulder by the neck could have seriously injured the dog. That didn't teach the dog anything, except not to trust the handler, and protect himself next time. 

In the news clip, that dog loads pretty hard toward the police chief as he just walks by. Makes me wonder, about the training in general of the K9. Perhaps the department needs to rethink its K9 program and how it trains and selects K9s and officers.


----------



## Jynnifer lol (Mar 5, 2021)

Muskeg said:


> That's terrible, I couldn't watch it twice. The forces of throwing the dog over his shoulder by the neck could have seriously injured the dog. That didn't teach the dog anything, except not to trust the handler, and protect himself next time.
> 
> In the news clip, that dog loads pretty hard toward the police chief as he just walks by. Makes me wonder, about the training in general of the K9. Perhaps the department needs to rethink its K9 program and how it trains and selects K9s and officers.


----------



## Jynnifer lol (Mar 5, 2021)

I hope he gets the tuffest punishment...


----------

